# Amtrak Guest Rewards Questions



## ThayerATM (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, I've finally been pushed over the edge. I don't pay any attention to coupon clipping, or playing the games that businesses dream up to get me to spend more money at their place.

That having been said, I did sign up for AGR today, and I have some questions.

But first... Does this topic belong on another thread?

If it belongs in another thread, please move it.

If it's OK here, let me know and I'll fire away with my questions.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 3, 2010)

no, i do believe this is the spot. agr has been a great deal for our family. 3 of us are going in a bedroom rt from spokane to albuquerque next month for 40k points we have collected. we put most all purchases we can on the agr mastercard and, without fail, pay the card off each month. free travel as far as i can see.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the right place to ask questions about AGR. And most times, you may even get the right answer! :lol:


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, I guess this is the right place. Didn't take long to get the post moved. :lol:

First question:

Do I have to enroll my wife in the program in order to get our total AGR points when I buy our tickets? I make the reservations, and the payment goes on OUR AMEX. Following that, can I get the points to apply to either/both of us?

Second question:

I'm already several grand into traveling on Amtrak. Most of it is already traveled, but two are currently yet to be traveled, and I've already gotten the tickets. Is there any way of recouping any those dollars toward points?

Third question:

I usually have too many contingencies to use on-line booking. I've always used one of Julie's compatriots. Do need to remind them that I want AGR points?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 3, 2010)

1. Yes. Points go to the person named on the ticket, regardless of payment method.

2. Yes. Call Amtrak and have your ARG number added to the reservations.

3. Not sure, I always book online.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 3, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> First questiono I have to enroll my wife in the program in order to get our total AGR points when I buy our tickets? I make the reservations, and the payment goes on OUR AMEX. Following that, can I get the points to apply to either/both of us?


You must enroll her to get points for her ticket, aka her railfare. You cannot claim her points. You should always make sure that your name is listed first on the reservation if you want the points for the bedroom to go into your account. If she's listed first, then the points go to her account, assuming she has one. If not, those points are lost.

[



ThayerATM said:


> u]Second question[/u]:I'm already several grand into traveling on Amtrak. Most of it is already traveled, but two are currently yet to be traveled, and I've already gotten the tickets. Is there any way of recouping any those dollars toward points?


Unless the other trips were taken within the last 3 weeks, there is nothing you can do about them anymore. Sadly, it's too late.  For your upcoming trip, once you have both AGR numbers, either call Amtrak and have the agent add those numbers to the reservation or visit with the ticket agent at the station before you depart and ask him to add the numbers. That'll get you the points for this upcoming trip.



ThayerATM said:


> Third question: I usually have too many contingencies to use on-line booking. I've always used one of Julie's compatriots. Do need to remind them that I want AGR points?


You will have to remind the agents and most likely provide both numbers. If you book online, then the system will remember you number, but not your wife's.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, Now we both have an AGR number.

I did add the AGR #'s to our upcoming trip next week, as well as the trip we'll be taking in April.

The AMTRAK agent I spoke with did ask for both of our AGR #'s, but she told me that the AGR points go to the first person on the the reservation. That would be me.

I figure that there won't be any problem 'till we go to redeem the points some time in the future. I'm still pretty sure that this is a corporate come-on, and at redemption time I will get a free ticket to somewhere, but my wife will have to buy a separate ticket. That's how these things usually work.

Maybe tommorow I'll call the AGR department and speak with someone with a kewl Canadian accent. Eh? :lol:

YES, I am a skeptic.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope, if you have enough points for a bedroom, then your wife goes along for free. Guaranteed. Unless they change the rules in the future. But that's how it's been since the program's inception.

If you were to book a trip in coach, then yes, she'd need her own award or you'd need two awards one for her and one for you.

But I've taken plenty of people on trips with just one award. In fact I've done the Family room on the Auto Train twice using just one award for 4 people.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Nope, if you have enough points for a bedroom, then your wife goes along for free. Guaranteed. Unless they change the rules in the future. But that's how it's been since the program's inception.
> If you were to book a trip in coach, then yes, she'd need her own award or you'd need two awards one for her and one for you.
> 
> But I've taken plenty of people on trips with just one award. In fact I've done the Family room on the Auto Train twice using just one award for 4 people.


OK, I'll take your word for that. Just remember --- I'm a skeptic.  Murphy was an optimist. You'll see. :lol:


----------



## yarrow (Feb 3, 2010)

ThayerATM said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, if you have enough points for a bedroom, then your wife goes along for free. Guaranteed. Unless they change the rules in the future. But that's how it's been since the program's inception.
> ...


no, it's true. as i posted above i have booked a 40k point redemption next month rt spk-abq. it's 40k for up to the capacity of the accomodation. in this case a bedroom, so that's 3 people and 3 of us are going. it's a great deal and i've never had trouble booking up to the accomodation limit on a single redemption. as you know, you have to book sleeper or multi city itineraries by calling agr.


----------



## alanh (Feb 4, 2010)

Is this three adults? People have said AGR won't book a bedroom for more than two adults.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 4, 2010)

alanh said:


> Is this three adults? People have said AGR won't book a bedroom for more than two adults.


2 adults and a 13 year old


----------

